# North Carolina wine making clubs?



## Sac (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello I am a novice wine maker (made 5 batches working on my sixth) and was wondering if there was any wine making clubs in North Carolina (preferrably near Raliegh-Durham area). If not would there be anyone interested in creating one with me?


----------



## Alan tate (Nov 7, 2017)

Ide love to stay in touch with ideas or any info that can help but i live in a small town called stella near the coast so meetings wont happen very often.


----------



## bchilders (Nov 7, 2017)

I am not aware of any in your area or mine for that matter. I moved from the Raleigh area 4 years ago, live in the Winston Salem area now.


----------

